# Ständiger Absturz bzw. Neustart



## Wildthing (28. Januar 2005)

ICh habe seit einiger Zeit das Problem das mein Rechner plötzlich abschmiert und neu startet. Es kann auch passieren, dass er zwei oder drei Versuche benötigt bis er wieder hochgefahren ist. DAs kommt eine Fehlermeldung die besagt das ein Gerätetreiberfehler vorliegt. Es wird nur nicht gesagt wo. Zwei Zahlen schmeißt die Kiste mir ständig um die Ohren: Q322205 und Q293078. Da ich von den Dingern kaum eine Ahnung habe hoffe ich das Ihr mir helfen könnt.
Grüße 
Wildthing


----------



## hulmel (28. Januar 2005)

Ich hab nur ein paar Links zu den Nummern:
msceboard 
Microsoft Link1
Microsoft Link2

Gefunden über MSN-Suche.


----------



## Peter Klein (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo Wildthing

Ich hatte mal ein Problem mit den gleichen Symptomen wie du sie schilderst. Bei mir lags am Arbeitsspeicher.War kaputt. versuchs mal mit nem neuen Riegel, müsste ,.


----------



## Slizzzer (31. Januar 2005)

Hi!

Gehe nach dem Ausschlussverfahren vor:

Wie Punkroiber schon geschrieben hat, kann es der Arbeitsspeicher sein, Wenn Du mehrere Riegel hast, dann probiere den Betrieb  mit jedem einzelnen. Ändert sich dadurch nichts, dann könnte es das Netzteil sein. Hab ich schon bei einigen Geräten gehabt. Ein Spannungsabfall im Bereich von Sekundenbruchteilen genügt, um den Arbeitsspeicher leeren, was dann den gleichen Effekt hat, wie defekter Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## vw-cult (31. Januar 2005)

Hast du evtl. vor kurzem irgendwas eingebaut ? Könnte da schon der Grund liegen oder irgeneine Software die seitdem installiert ist? Ansonsten könnte es schon das Netzteil sein.


----------



## Wildthing (9. Februar 2005)

Besten Dank für Eure Tipps!
Der Arbeitsspeicher schien defekt zu sein. Ich habe mir einen neuen gekauft und bis
jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Das war jetzt mein zweites Problem und Ihr
hab mir das zweite Mal mit Erfolg geholfen.

Besten Dank nochmals!

Viele Grüße 

vom Grünschnabel

Wildthing


----------

